# Book Lights... for Kindle 2



## RoxyLyz (Aug 11, 2009)

I just ordered a Mizivu Sleek cover for my K2, which of these light is more convenient
for me and where should I clip it??

PocketFlex LED Book Light 









TravelFlex LED Book Light 









XtraFlex 2 LED Light 









Can't decide..... 

-Sasha


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

The Travelflex light will work well with the Sleek cover.  When you open the cover and fold back there is a place to clip a light.  It works well for me.
deb


----------



## DawnOfChaos (Nov 12, 2008)

I have the xtraflex 2 light.  When you fold the top cover back there is a little hole where the powerbutton is.  You can slide it in there.


----------



## RoxyLyz (Aug 11, 2009)

Thank you for you suggestions.

Does anybody have the first light posted?

-Sasha


----------



## egh34 (Jan 11, 2009)

I like the first one because it looks like the bulb comes out the end, rather than the side (thinking it might reduce glare). I have the 3rd one, and I get a lot of glare, that drives me crazy...


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

I have the first one and I keep it in the front pocket of my Borsa Bella bag. Haven't used it much, but it's there if I need it.


----------



## kindlevixen (Jan 13, 2009)

I don't have the cover you mentioned, but I love my mightybright. If it isn't position right I do get glare... but I have found that to be true of all lights.  I just make sure its not too close to the screen and angled a bit and have no glare issues.  It is a powerful light, I rarely use both LEDs on it unless my batteries are low.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

I use the XtraFlex 2 LED Light every night and love it.  It slips in along the side of the cover and is the perfect fit for me.  I start out with the lowest light setting then after the batteries run down a bit (and the light dims) I switch to the "brighter" setting for the duration of that battery. 

I would love, even more, if this light's clip was as slim as the new M-Edge one.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

I have the 3rd one. I like it as its long and bendable I can get it to the angle of no glare. my problem is it come on in my purse which is spooky and a waist on the batteries.
sylvia


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Hi! I have the first light and absolutely love it! I have an Oberon, so not sure how it would clip on another type of cover, but it holds well and easily on the front cover of my folded back Oberon when I read with it. 

I particularly like it because of the plastic "neck" which bends very easily to be stored around the "body" of the light: it makes for very easy storage and transportation (the while light becomes very flat and compact). 

I also like the fact that you have to slide the on/off button: it can't go on on its own, unlike the Mighty Bright which always turned itself on in my bag.

The light is bright enough and the neck long enough that you can easily position it as suits you best.

In general, I think you can't go wrong with any of the mighty, but if you plan to carry your light with you in a purse I would go with one, just because of the way the on/off button is positioned and activated: it's the only one that won't turn on on its own!


----------



## ktwac (Jun 23, 2009)

[/quote]
XtraFlex 2 LED Light 








[/quote]

I have the Sleek case too (which I love since it is so thin) and I have this light in pink.
It clips on easily, I clip it on the front cover after I flip it back with the thin part of the clip in between the front and back cover..if that makes sense.
It does have some glare which is not too bad. I read with the light shining up from the bottom which reduced the glare for me.
I have had it for about a month. I read every night and haven't had to change the battery yet.
One thing that does bother me is that the stiffness of the metal seems to have weakened so that it does not stay in the exact position that I try to put it in. 
hth!


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

I think you should get them all.


----------



## cbeitz217 (Jan 24, 2010)

RE: XtraFlex 2 LED Light -- is the clip large enough to use with my M-Edge Go cover?

Thank you!


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

nice colors


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

cbeitz217 said:


> RE: XtraFlex 2 LED Light -- is the clip large enough to use with my M-Edge Go cover?
> 
> Thank you!


Yes, I used the MB XtraFlex with my M-Edge Prodigy cover (and now with my Oberon, which I think is even thicker) and there was mo problem with it. I clipped in on the side - back part of the cover just under the Kindle - just above the next page button and it lights the whole page. Plus with the flexible neck you can direct the light back a bit (to the right) to light the page, but avoid any glare.


----------

